# Die Zwei-Mann Liege für Liebhaber!!! Nash Indulgence Air Lite SS Emperor



## derangelshop.com (11. September 2012)

*Nash Indulgence Air Lite SS Emperor*​ 


 Abmessungen: 198 x 105cm​
 Beinhöhe: 28cm-42cm
​
 Gewicht:  19 Kg













Jetzt zugreifen *>>HIER*


----------

